# Lyft rejection stories



## Guest

As an Uber only driver I know I'm not the only Uber who was rejected from Lyft.

Let's here some of your stories.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie

I too was rejected. Asked for a reason since my background check was completely clear, got a copy, and was told it was my background check which made no sense. After making a few emails I said forget it and went with Uber.


----------



## gemnilocs

I was rejected by uber and not sure why...background be check is clear but yet they denied me because of "issues with the background check" I'm curious as heck to know why.


----------



## fargonaz

Possibly the credit check part of the backround? I'm still waiting on both apps to 'process' me.


----------



## UberRey

gemnilocs said:


> I was rejected by uber and not sure why...background be check is clear but yet they denied me because of "issues with the background check" I'm curious as heck to know why.


What year is your car?


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I rejected Lyft !


----------



## Courageous

I FIST BUMP NO ONE...I reject LYFT!


----------



## gemnilocs

I'm wondering if it's the credit check cause it's not the greatest. that's the only thing I could think of but then someone told me that they work for them and have a few misdemeanors


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Them fargon iceholes put me on a waiting list (ha-ha, I got yer "waiting list" right here)...Might have had something to do with my reply to the mentor's email, he said, "I'll be the guy in the pink shirt". My reply was "You need to check in with the "wardrobe" dept."...I guess I finally know what "his" form of payback was for my comment to his email


----------



## gemnilocs

UberRey said:


> What year is your car?


my car is 2013 4 dr suv


----------



## elelegido

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> Them fargon iceholes put me on a waiting list (ha-ha, I got yer "waiting list" right here)...Might have had something to do with my reply to the mentor's email, he said, "I'll be the guy in the pink shirt". My reply was "You need to check in with the "wardrobe" dept."...I guess I finally know what "his" form of payback was for my comment to his email


Simple timing issue - insult the people involved in hiring you _after_ you leave the company.


----------



## Kaz

Doubt it's the credit. There are drivers who say their credit isn't good but who knows. These CSR reps are not the cream of the crop. It could also be an accident or moving violation that came up. Do you have anything on your drivers license?



gemnilocs said:


> I'm wondering if it's the credit check cause it's not the greatest. that's the only thing I could think of but then someone told me that they work for them and have a few misdemeanors


----------



## gemnilocs

Kaz said:


> Doubt it's the credit. There are drivers who say their credit isn't good but who knows. These CSR reps are not the cream of the crop. It could also be an accident or moving violation that came up. Do you have anything on your drivers license?


no accidents no moving violations no nothing....


----------



## michael bell

its been 9 days since i submitted all the info they wanted, and documentation, i don't why its taking so long


----------



## ridesharetime

credit check is not part of the checks, probably something on your MVR or criminal record (an arrest and not a conviction)
for example you get arrested for a fight but the judge found you not guilty. It's still on your criminal record as an arrest. Go clear your record
via an expungement

same can happen for a traffic ticket, for example you had to go to court but judge threw out the case. not sure how to clear those myself or if its possible but the insurance companies can see them even if you were found not guilty. i'll have to look into this myself


----------



## Permai Lindal

I was rejected too.


----------



## sammy44

i was rejected. i had brand new 2015 car, perfect records - no criminal, no tickets for a long time.
i thought it was the mentors fragile ego, but now i believe its the financial record: i filed for bankruptcy 1.5 years ago, even though my credit score is still over 500.


----------



## R44KDEN

sammy44 said:


> i was rejected. i had brand new 2015 car, perfect records - no criminal, no tickets for a long time.
> i thought it was the mentors fragile ego, but now i believe its the financial record: i filed for bankruptcy 1.5 years ago, even though my credit score is still over 500.


I didnt think they run your credit when you apply. Maybe I'm wrong. I too was rejected - and I'd still like to have the option of driving for Lyft. My frustration was that they dont tell you the reason for the rejection nor do they let you know how you might appeal it.


----------



## five star jeff

The mentor session with Lyft is really an interview.

Lyft instructs mentors not to tell driver applicants that the Mentor is rating them, and not to let them know about questions asked by Lyft or mentor responses. If Lyft can not give you a bona fide reason why you were not hired it could be that you failed the mentoring session in the sense that the Mentor gave you really low marks and did not recommend you. Lyft might be intentionally vague or inaccurate about this to avoid law suits or charges of an employment relationship rather that a contractor relationship. 

I know mentors who met with driver applicants who treated them in a rude and disrespectful way assuming they were just a hired hand there to inspect their vehicle. Naturally when it came time to rate those applicants they would not do well. If you were not aware that the mentorship is an interview you are not going to do as well as other driver applicants. Just a reality.


----------



## sammy44

five star jeff said:


> The mentor session with Lyft is really an interview.
> 
> Lyft instructs mentors not to tell driver applicants that the Mentor is rating them, and not to let them know about questions asked by Lyft or mentor responses. If Lyft can not give you a bona fide reason why you were not hired it could be that you failed the mentoring session in the sense that the Mentor gave you really low marks and did not recommend you. Lyft might be intentionally vague or inaccurate about this to avoid law suits or charges of an employment relationship rather that a contractor relationship.
> 
> I know mentors who met with driver applicants who treated them in a rude and disrespectful way assuming they were just a hired hand there to inspect their vehicle. Naturally when it came time to rate those applicants they would not do well. If you were not aware that the mentorship is an interview you are not going to do as well as other driver applicants. Just a reality.


that was what i initially thought. i didnt think i was rude at all though.. maybe asked a little too many questions?
hey, i didnt even question him or show any disbelief when he told me he bought a $300k house just by driving lyft. (he must be a hell of a fast driver!)
generally people are fragile when they lack sense of security. maybe i got a special ability to make people dislike me. i have been baffled by the fact that nobody ever returned to my dance class for the 2nd time. somebody even paid me $200 for 3 private lessons, and ran away after the 1st hour. didnt even want refund.. didnt even want to talk to me by email. wtf? one of these days ima start to care what people think. thats quite a new trick for an old dog.

still i think that's not professional. it's like people who are not supposed to be in 'power' got the rare opportunity to feel their power. you recruit for your company, you get the best people. you dont just reject somebody because you dont like his attitude towards you. hats off to his power! maybe he is buying an even bigger house now. lol.


----------



## squirtlekip

Turned away from uber for my car. UberX runs 05 up here, Lyft runs 2000 up.

Kind of bull since they state that it's because of city regulations but Lyft is going just fine.


----------



## 7Miles

It's the mentor . Period. My mentor told me even to be quite while he answers all the questions- he said the app is so sensitive that just one NO will disqualify me. So we were sitting and he was pressing all the buttons so I could get approved. Then we talked again . 
Some Uber driver who was rejected to be s Lyft driver came up to me few month ago and started talking about organizing Uber drivers. Which is ok I guess but when you instead of Hello and How Are You ? start talking about about organizing - you should know why you were rejected , right ? Common sense. Lyft pays you to hire people , how can you hire a potential trouble maker ? Your job will be on the line as well.
Btw , mentors get paid $35 for each appointment .


----------



## Uber Kraus

Lyft initially rejected me due to a background check mix up.

The company who runs their checks mixed me up with a guy who had done time for aggravated kidnapping (pled down from kidnapping and rape) as well as a drug smuggling, minor drug offenses and assault & battery.


----------



## 7Miles

Uber Kraus said:


> Lyft initially rejected me due to a background check mix up.
> 
> The company who runs their checks mixed me up with a guy who had done time for aggravated kidnapping (pled down from kidnapping and rape) as well as a drug smuggling, minor drug offenses and assault & battery.


So he kidnapped and raped a girl and you are getting the "benefits" of the punishment ? Not fair .


----------



## Uber Kraus

7Miles said:


> So he kidnapped and raped a girl and you are getting the "benefits" of the punishment ? Not fair .


I disputed the background check and two weeks later I was driving for them.


----------



## just drive

five star jeff said:


> The mentor session with Lyft is really an interview.
> 
> Lyft instructs mentors not to tell driver applicants that the Mentor is rating them, and not to let them know about questions asked by Lyft or mentor responses. If Lyft can not give you a bona fide reason why you were not hired it could be that you failed the mentoring session in the sense that the Mentor gave you really low marks and did not recommend you. Lyft might be intentionally vague or inaccurate about this to avoid law suits or charges of an employment relationship rather that a contractor relationship.
> 
> I know mentors who met with driver applicants who treated them in a rude and disrespectful way assuming they were just a hired hand there to inspect their vehicle. Naturally when it came time to rate those applicants they would not do well. If you were not aware that the mentorship is an interview you are not going to do as well as other driver applicants. Just a reality.


You are right. The only person i didn't recommend to drive for lyft after a mentoring session was a very rude driver who did not have a positive attitude. He was so defiant i had to note that his attitude wasn't good for a customer service job.


----------



## Rooploops

I was just rejected by Lyft today. I guess I was rejected because after showing up 20 minutes early for my session, my mentor cancelled two minutes beforehand. I was surprised and said it was okay and that I'll head home. What he really meant to say was that he had someone doing the session for him who was in the parking lot. It went fine with the substitute that Friday. Four days later (Tuesday) I hadn't heard anything. So, I asked them what was happening, left two very nice voicemails, not just texts. Finally, the next day (Wednesday) I received an email that said I missed my mentor session with the original driver and that I should reschedule. Then, I received another email from my original mentor that showed my session had been rescheduled to a time EARLIER that day. (I received the text after the time had passed.) I guess they never handed me off or did the behind-the-scenes work they were supposed to do. Today (Thursday) I was rejected. I am sure they will say it's because I reacted surprised when my mentor cancelled two minutes before our appointment, which was not a big deal. I guess it doesn't matter how the mentor treated me or how disorganized they were? Based on my text of, "Oh, you're cancelling?" or "Really?," I was labeled not very friendly. I wonder if he even spoke with the person who actually conducted the mentor session with me who asked me to turn left out of the Potrero Petco parking lot on a Friday afternoon. The guy even put down the original mentor and called him a "dumbass." I am trying to find out exactly why I was rejected and if I can get a proper Lyft mentor session scheduled that is done correctly. I have been a Lyft passenger and basically spokesperson for them for over 2.5 years and have gotten people away from Uber to have them go to Lyft. I even spoke at one of their events because I've had over 1,000 rides. Now this. Ugh.

On the other hand, Uber already told me I passed their background check and now I just need to show up with my car. Here I come! I really wish I could have done both.


----------



## Lag Monkey

Rooploops said:


> I was just rejected by Lyft today. I guess I was rejected because after showing up 20 minutes early for my session, my mentor cancelled two minutes beforehand. I was surprised and said it was okay and that I'll head home. What he really meant to say was that he had someone doing the session for him who was in the parking lot. It went fine with the substitute that Friday. Four days later (Tuesday) I hadn't heard anything. So, I asked them what was happening, left two very nice voicemails, not just texts. Finally, the next day (Wednesday) I received an email that said I missed my mentor session with the original driver and that I should reschedule. Then, I received another email from my original mentor that showed my session had been rescheduled to a time EARLIER that day. (I received the text after the time had passed.) I guess they never handed me off or did the behind-the-scenes work they were supposed to do. Today (Thursday) I was rejected. I am sure they will say it's because I reacted surprised when my mentor cancelled two minutes before our appointment, which was not a big deal. I guess it doesn't matter how the mentor treated me or how disorganized they were? Based on my text of, "Oh, you're cancelling?" or "Really?," I was labeled not very friendly. I wonder if he even spoke with the person who actually conducted the mentor session with me who asked me to turn left out of the Potrero Petco parking lot on a Friday afternoon. The guy even put down the original mentor and called him a "dumbass." I am trying to find out exactly why I was rejected and if I can get a proper Lyft mentor session scheduled that is done correctly. I have been a Lyft passenger and basically spokesperson for them for over 2.5 years and have gotten people away from Uber to have them go to Lyft. I even spoke at one of their events because I've had over 1,000 rides. Now this. Ugh.
> 
> On the other hand, Uber already told me I passed their background check and now I just need to show up with my car. Here I come! I really wish I could have done both.


Hang in there I had trouble with my Lyft mentor sessions as well but was eventually able to get on. I would try agin


----------



## kmartinez3218

I really thought I going to be on the failing list see my mentor ride was awful. I am surprised I even passed. First off when he got in my car with his wrinkled tshirt and wrinkled shorts the BO was just awful. Seriously, both front windows went down quickly , I offered him a mint and gum that he really needed as well. When he asked to roll up windows so he could test AC omg I made it quick. When he asked me to go to airport I made sure he knew I drove for Uber so it would be quick and he wouldn't talk much and just go through his routine quickly. He stunk and looked like he had not bathed in days. His mini van was a pig pen.. and when he got out of my car still smelled. I was 3 cars spaces from him, he went into another mentor session, while I purchased a can of lysol in walgreens then sprayed the crap out of my car and he saw me do it. Let it sit with windows open a good 30 minutes while I texted my kids hubby as he was talking to potential lyft drivers. I was not turning on my uber app with my car smelling like that. In my email it said the mentor was a high rated driver in the area what a joke I tell you. Hell I was hoping he would fail me when he saw me with that Lysol can, he had to know I thought he stunk to high heaven.

I was just waiting for that Sry email saying they didnt want me, well it welcomed me..Lyft should be monitoring those mentors because as someone pointed out *"The mentor session with Lyft is really an interview."* Lyft needs to tell him that, showing up in wrinkled clothing with BO and a nasty car is not cool it put me off.


----------



## sandber

I was turned down by Lyft and I have no idea why. I have a decent driving record, acceptable car, clear background and credit, nice presence blah blah blah. Did I make a mistake by asking the mentor how the session went at the end? He said something about navigation...? He had me drive 3 blocks in bumper to bumper traffic then turn around and drive back. They refuse to give me any feedback. Just their "we decided to pass" here is $10 to take a ride. I tried again after a year, with a 4.9 Uber rating and new car but they insist they cant reverse their decision...again with no explanation.


----------



## BobbyK

I was just rejected as a Lyft driver for a 22 year old disorderly conduct/public indecency charge, both of which were minor misdemeanors I had received at the same time.

My driving record is spotless and this is the only thing on my background report. 

F you Lyft.


----------



## Lag Monkey

BobbyK said:


> I was just rejected as a Lyft driver for a 22 year old disorderly conduct/public indecency charge, both of which were minor misdemeanors I had received at the same time.
> 
> My driving record is spotless and this is the only thing on my background report.
> 
> F you Lyft.


Did uber take you?


----------



## uberfraud

7Miles said:


> It's the mentor . Period. My mentor told me even to be quite while he answers all the questions- he said the app is so sensitive that just one NO will disqualify me. So we were sitting and he was pressing all the buttons so I could get approved. Then we talked again .
> Some Uber driver who was rejected to be s Lyft driver came up to me few month ago and started talking about organizing Uber drivers. Which is ok I guess but when you instead of Hello and How Are You ? start talking about about organizing - you should know why you were rejected , right ? Common sense. Lyft pays you to hire people , how can you hire a potential trouble maker ? Your job will be on the line as well.
> Btw , mentors get paid $35 for each appointment .


$35 per each applicant? That's a good gig if benefits included.


----------



## uberfraud

Rooploops said:


> I was just rejected by Lyft today. I guess I was rejected because after showing up 20 minutes early for my session, my mentor cancelled two minutes beforehand. I was surprised and said it was okay and that I'll head home. What he really meant to say was that he had someone doing the session for him who was in the parking lot. It went fine with the substitute that Friday. Four days later (Tuesday) I hadn't heard anything. So, I asked them what was happening, left two very nice voicemails, not just texts. Finally, the next day (Wednesday) I received an email that said I missed my mentor session with the original driver and that I should reschedule. Then, I received another email from my original mentor that showed my session had been rescheduled to a time EARLIER that day. (I received the text after the time had passed.) I guess they never handed me off or did the behind-the-scenes work they were supposed to do. Today (Thursday) I was rejected. I am sure they will say it's because I reacted surprised when my mentor cancelled two minutes before our appointment, which was not a big deal. I guess it doesn't matter how the mentor treated me or how disorganized they were? Based on my text of, "Oh, you're cancelling?" or "Really?," I was labeled not very friendly. I wonder if he even spoke with the person who actually conducted the mentor session with me who asked me to turn left out of the Potrero Petco parking lot on a Friday afternoon. The guy even put down the original mentor and called him a "dumbass." I am trying to find out exactly why I was rejected and if I can get a proper Lyft mentor session scheduled that is done correctly. I have been a Lyft passenger and basically spokesperson for them for over 2.5 years and have gotten people away from Uber to have them go to Lyft. I even spoke at one of their events because I've had over 1,000 rides. Now this. Ugh.
> 
> On the other hand, Uber already told me I passed their background check and now I just need to show up with my car. Here I come! I really wish I could have done both.


Be careful driving for lyft. $2,500 insurance deductible if you are at fault. It really isn't worth it in That sense


----------



## BobbyK

Lag Monkey said:


> Did uber take you?


Yes, I had already been working for Uber when I applied for Lyft.

Uber's background check took literally one night and I was approved the next day.

Lyft's background check took over three weeks, if not an entire month. I wish I could link the background report here but it says it expired now. I really did only have only one thing on the entire background report which was a 22 year old offense of two charges. Disorderly conduct and public indecency which are both only minor misdemeanors. Funny thing is, I could have gotten it expunged beforehand for $50 if I even had an inkling I would get rejected for it.

Guess I will go do that first thing Monday morning in case I run into another asinine company like Lyft. Thing is, I will NEVER recommend Lyft or ever waste my time trying to work for them again. The whole mentor crap and waiting 3 weeks then getting rejected for something so old and stupid has left a very bad taste in my mouth.

I even sent in a ticket to Lyft's support twice asking them to forward my application/rejection and background report to a superior in the company but all I got back was a copy and paste reply basically saying I wasn't worth their time and to screw myself.


----------



## JimS

Many Uber drivers get rejected by Lyft for varying reasons. First hand info that I know of includes many who have illegal cars on Uber, but they're accepted anyway (ie: Element, Spark, extended cab pickups, etc.). Since a human looks at the car for Lyft, many are rejected. I have rejected applicants with no AC who want to drive in Savannah in our 98% humidity. All year 'round, we use our AC compressor - even in the Winter, to keep the humidity in the car under control.

The other guy I know who drives for Uber but not Lyft got a pretty hefty construction zone ticket. Uber didn't care, but Lyft does.

So far, every rejection by Lyft makes me much more comfortable riding with Lyft than knowing who Uber lets drive for them.


----------



## SuckA

Can't help ya, I was accepted instantly and was driving the same night I got mentored. I don't do it anymore, but you have to have some sort of character flaw/personality disorder not to get on-boarded by Lyft mentors...


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

gemnilocs said:


> I'm curious as heck to know why.


Was the car in good shape no damage, or smell of smoke. I know as a mentor I was told if I smelled smoke or BO, car damage inside and out. Also if the person didn't showed any interest when you went over everything. Then you wouldn't recommend them.


----------

